# Solved: T-Mobile Dash Extended Life Bettery + a Pouch for it!



## ilyabyk83 (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi folks! I just bought a new PDA device! The battery life on it sucks! Well, at least when I use the WI-FI or using my mobile IM clients! Using IM clients drains your battery, big time, so does the WI-FI! I need somebody to show me a good, fairly priced, extended life battery! So I was wondering if somebody could help me out, with this? A pouch/carry case for it to fit in also! You can only give me a web site that sells the product; I will take it from there! I searched on www.google.com for it, and found a sh*t load of stores that sell different accessories for all kinds of different PDAs, but nothing for this one! Again, it's a T-Mobile Dash! Please help!!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Profanity, even with * substitution is not allowed here, please clean up your posting style. I'm sure you can express yourself without resorting to such expressions.


----------



## ilyabyk83 (Apr 7, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> Profanity, even with * substitution is not allowed here, please clean up your posting style. I'm sure you can express yourself without resorting to such expressions.


Sorry! Can somebody still help me out here?


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

*Hey ....ilyabyk83,

I have T-Mobile also.........as my land-line for 4 years now. I moved from Kansas City, KS. and contacted "T-Mobile' about changing my "old phone number" to a "local number" here in Norther Arizona. I asked the Representative is this number a "local phone number"....."oh yes, this number is a local number". Guess what....the number they give me is not a local number in my area. I have talked to numerous Representative & Supervisors over this issue. I have a parent that is surfing from cancer ( that's why I made the move). I even have a "text" message from T-Mobile stating this "fact". I have contacted several Supervisors about my situation, one of them threated to "Early Termination" my contract. I told her that ...."T-Moblie has terminated my contract by giving me false & fraud information about my number !! I have the presidents of T-Mobile's e-mail address (Robert Dotson
[email protected])

I have written him explaining the whole situation concerning my problem.

As for the "Early Termination Fees"............links:

http://experts.about.com/q/Civil-Commercial-Litigation-911/T-Mobile-Early-Termination-1.htm

http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/061114/apfn_t_mobile_lawsuit.html?.v=1

ilyabyk83......write to him (Robert Dotson).

I also went to the F.T.C. & F.C.C. about this.

If nothing else can be resolved........go to "Report Rippoffs" @ http://www.ripoffreport.com/default.asp(

Here is a link about "T-Moblie's rip-off's

http://ripoffreport.com/results.asp...&q6=&q3=&q2=&q7=&searchtype=0&submit2=Search!

Here's some more info:
Glenn A. Zaccara
Sr. Manager, External Affairs
425-378-4982
[email protected]

Michael Butler
Chief Marketing Officer
[email protected]

Bryan L. Barkoff 
T-Mobile Wireless 
Regional Retail Manager 
Detroit North 
Office # 248.465.1756 
Fax # 813.353.6711

Kelly Spindle
Executive Customer Relations Coordinator
T-Mobile USA
877-290-6323 Ex. 8082

Avelar, Mercedes
[email protected]'

Clelland, John
[email protected]

Carney, John
[email protected]

Otley, Casey
[email protected]

Brodman, Cole
[email protected]

Corporate Responsibility Department
[email protected]

Deutsche Telekom AG (owns T-mobile)
Friedrich-Ebert-Allee 140
53113 Bonn, Germany
Fax: +49-228-181-8872
www.telekom.de

Investor Relations E-mail: [email protected]; [email protected]

Other e-mails: 
'[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'

T-Mobile International (T-Mobile's parent company)
Landgrabenweg 151
53227 Bonn, Germany
Fax: +49-228-936-31719
www.t-mobile-international.com

File a complaint against T-Mobile with the Washington State Attorney General's Office 
http://www.atg.wa.gov

When you file this complaint, use this address for T-Mobile on the form:
T-Mobile USA, Inc.
12920 S.E. 38th St.
Bellevue, WA 98006

File a complaint with the New Mexico Attorney General's office
http://www.ago.state.nm.us/divs/cons/cons_form.htm

When you file this complaint, use this address for T-Mobile on the form:
T-Mobile
Customer Relations 
PO Box 37380 
Albuquerque, NM 87176-7380

File a complaint with your own state's Attorney General's office.

File a complaint with the Better Business Bureau
www.bbb.org

File a complaint with the FCC
http://www.fcc.gov/cgb/consumers.html

*


----------



## ilyabyk83 (Apr 7, 2006)

I am sorry! What does that have to with me having a problem finding a high capacity battery? I'm looking for a good, extra long life, more than what I have now, 1250mAh battery! Foe T-mobile MDA and a pouch/case for it to fit in!


----------



## ilyabyk83 (Apr 7, 2006)

If anybody cares or is searching for the same: 
http://www.daydeal.com/home.php?cat=1809
This site offers a bunch of accessories!


----------

